# Forza Horizon 3 - Keine Erfolge und Fortschritte am PC?



## ponygsi (11. August 2017)

Moin Forum,

hab vor Kurzem angefangen Forza Horizon 3 am PC zu spielen.

habe nur folgendes Problem:

Erfolge und Fortschritte werden nicht in meinem XBox Profil verzeichnet.

hab mich schon an den Xbox Support gewand, der hatte aber auch nur die Standard Antworten für Mich, nichts was mir geholfen hat.

Zuletzt habe ich Windows 10 sogar komplett zurückgesetzt... und vorgeschriebene Ports im Router freigegeben. keine Änderung.

Woran kann das liegen?


----------



## HGHarti (11. August 2017)

Du musst am PC mit dem gleichen Profil angemeldet sein wie an der x Box


----------



## ponygsi (11. August 2017)

Ich habe keine Xbox. Und habe von damals noch ein XBox Live Profil...

Gesendet von meinem LG-H850 mit Tapatalk


----------



## -Shorty- (11. August 2017)

Win 10 Anniversary Update installiert?


----------



## ponygsi (11. August 2017)

Scheibar nach dem  zurücksetzen von Windows und updaten aller Apps ,einschließlich der Xbox App. funktioniert es nun...  seltsamer Bug.


Danke Trotzdem^^


----------

